# When does the jiggin get hot?



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

After spending a few hours out near the Toussaint Reef and coming up empty, was wondering when the jig bite usually gets goin? Alot of guys were sayin it's still a bit early yet. Also, any tips for a newbie? 

Thanks guys


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Drift and jig is best in April, right now
U are ice fishing from a boat basically and fish deeper water it'll be
In full swing soon


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

mnordenjr said:


> After spending a few hours out near the Toussaint Reef and coming up empty, was wondering when the jig bite usually gets goin? Alot of guys were sayin it's still a bit early yet. Also, any tips for a newbie?
> 
> Thanks guys


I think the water temp needs to warm up some. If we keep getting warm air temps and rain it won't be long!


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Second to third week of April usually the best in my experience


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

woodworker2001 said:


> Second to third week of April usually the best in my experience


That would be under normal spring circumstances. This spring won't be normal. The water maybe in the low 40's by April 1st. We may see if the spawn is more water temp dependent or full moon dependent. Cause those males should be up shallow and around the reefs when it starting up...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Water temp is the main factor I think. Once it starts to warm up which shouldn't be long then the jigging will get hot. I think things will be getting started a little earlier this year than normal because of the mild winter and warmer weather we have had. Got the itch bad though and it can't come soon enough.


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> That would be under normal spring circumstances. This spring won't be normal. The water maybe in the low 40's by April 1st. We may see if the spawn is more water temp dependent or full moon dependent. Cause those males should be up shallow and around the reefs when it starting up...


The water was at 40 on Saturday. What is the ideal temperature range for the jig to get rolling?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

mnordenjr said:


> The water was at 40 on Saturday. What is the ideal temperature range for the jig to get rolling?


find fish on fish finder and drift over 2 times 30 min,no bite find deferent fish.


----------



## matthew4:19 (Oct 13, 2012)

Help me understand: Ice fishing we are sitting in the same spot jigging and catching. However, we need the water to warm up to jig off a boat? What am I missing here? Please, somebody explain these behaviors of the walleye. I recall on March 3, 2012, jigging off the boat and limiting. I have only fished for eyes since 2012 and I am learning so any pointer are great!


----------



## fishjockey (Feb 14, 2016)

matthew4:19 said:


> Help me understand: Ice fishing we are sitting in the same spot jigging and catching. However, we need the water to warm up to jig off a boat? What am I missing here? Please, somebody explain these behaviors of the walleye. I recall on March 3, 2012, jigging off the boat and limiting. I have only fished for eyes since 2012 and I am learning so any pointer are great!


I would like to know the answer also cause it doesn't make sense, the way I see it is if the fish want it they will eat it if they don't then they won't eat it.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

matthew4:19 said:


> Help me understand: Ice fishing we are sitting in the same spot jigging and catching. However, we need the water to warm up to jig off a boat? What am I missing here? Please, somebody explain these behaviors of the walleye. I recall on March 3, 2012, jigging off the boat and limiting. I have only fished for eyes since 2012 and I am learning so any pointer are great!


When we are jigging off the reefs you are catching the males mostly. I'm not sure but I believe they are biting out of aggression. Protecting and fertilizing the eggs.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya can go jig fish now . Use ice techniques to catch the feeding fish around the reefs. People are doing it successfully . 
But the "jig bite " everyone speaks of happens when the males pile into the shallows to service the females as they move on the deposit eggs .
Its a high energy frenzy and snap jigging hair jigs and blade baits result in reaction strikes from the males .
So go jig now in the deeper water around the reefs , and soon the "jig bite " will start on the reefs and the lakeshore in the 8-14 foot ranges .


----------



## matthew4:19 (Oct 13, 2012)

Carpn said:


> Ya can go jig fish now . Use ice techniques to catch the feeding fish around the reefs. People are doing it successfully .
> But the "jig bite " everyone speaks of happens when the males pile into the shallows to service the females as they move on the deposit eggs .
> Its a high energy frenzy and snap jigging hair jigs and blade baits result in reaction strikes from the males .
> So go jig now in the deeper water around the reefs , and soon the "jig bite " will start on the reefs and the lakeshore in the 8-14 foot ranges .


Thank you for your info! That's makes more sense out of all I have read around. Thank you Carpn


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Its all about the water temperature. We need it to be 4-5 degrees warmer and the "spring jig" will be on.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

74chrysler said:


> Its all about the water temperature. We need it to be 4-5 degrees warmer and the "spring jig" will be on.


hottest jig bite is when most eyes spawn at same time.there is more fish in spawning area at same time.the spawning take about 1 month,few fish spawn at the beginning of the spawn,most in mitell of the spawn.if the fish spawn on water temperature,they will spawn all at one time.
the fish spawn,how are they eggs developed,
it depend on when the fish started developed the eggs and on food for grooving the eggs.the eggs tell the fish when she has to spawn,she may hold them propably few days after that she has no control,they are coming out.
we have only refrence if the water is 45 degres the eye's are spawning.they can spawn onder ice in 35 degres or in 55 degree water.
if you have hard winter,the fish are les active,les food slower egg development.
why fish spawn 1 month?
the first spawn fish start developing the eggs 4 weeks earlier,than the fish that spawn last.


----------



## bigscott (May 6, 2015)

they were a few guys catching jigging in the mud. one boat had 11


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I only jig fish around the turtle creek area. In 8' to 13' of water. The males are just stacked in there when the spawn is in full go. A lot of guys fish around the reefs themselves. I have never had much luck doing that yet. When those males are stacked in that shallow of water around turtle creek, then I know the jig bite is on...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

From reading and experience, the walleye spawn usually starts at 42 degrees. Eager jacks start to congregate in the spawning areas at around 40 degrees. Different females will drop eggs at different times over a couple to a few weeks after the water reaches 42 degrees. Females are in and out pretty quick once it's time for them. They(unlike the males) don't show much interest in feeding while spawning but will reaction hit a lure. The males will stick in the spawning area to intercept any late spawning females. Again, this from mostly "published" study info and subject to vary based on the weather.


----------



## wallin (Aug 5, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> From reading and experience, the walleye spawn usually starts at 42 degrees. Eager jacks start to congregate in the spawning areas at around 40 degrees. Different females will drop eggs at different times over a couple to a few weeks after the water reaches 42 degrees. Females are in and out pretty quick once it's time for them. They(unlike the males) don't show much interest in feeding while spawning but will reaction hit a lure. The males will stick in the spawning area to intercept any late spawning females. Again, this from mostly "published" study info and subject to vary based on the weather.


Thanks for sharing the info guys.


----------



## duckhead9 (Sep 2, 2015)

matthew4:19 said:


> Help me understand: Ice fishing we are sitting in the same spot jigging and catching. However, we need the water to warm up to jig off a boat? What am I missing here? Please, somebody explain these behaviors of the walleye. I recall on March 3, 2012, jigging off the boat and limiting. I have only fished for eyes since 2012 and I am learning so any pointer are great!


Water temp. and the effects of water temp. A friend of mine works at a state hatchery and they have already hatched a lot of their eggs for saugeye. Ususally they are not finished until mid to late April. Water temp causes them to spawn so they go to the bottom and the jig is fished off the bottom. When ice fishing the fish are in deeper water and suspended at different depths so they use the shiny flash of spoons to trigger bite at eye level or slightly above. Walleye do not go down for a bait only eye level or slightly above. When on the bottom for spawn they will feed of bottom or slightly above.


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

All great information guys. Thanks for sharing and hopefully the bite will be on soon.


----------



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

9-11 fow today. Caught em until we got blown off the lake.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

When targeting the fish for the spawn bite or before and after what bottom features are you looking for? Obviously marks are the best bet. Out east here we dont have all those migrant fish. I know of our resident fish and have some ideas on where to go just trying to make a game plan to start with.


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

FishTooth said:


> 9-11 fow today. Caught em until we got blown off the lake.


Nice, what was the water temp? Out by turtle creek/besse?


----------



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

51. Out in front of the state park


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

FishTooth said:


> 51. Out in front of the state park


Wow 51!? It was only 40 degrees on Saturday. Must be warmer in the shallow water


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

the jig bite is on, as long as you know what your doing...


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

It's not just water temp? It's like patterning the rut? Last year a bunch must have dropped under ice.. Several reports of post spawn fish already this year.moon phase- age of fish-class of fish all come into play. It's water temp for the masses but not all. In my opinion/journal....


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

FishTooth said:


> 51. Out in front of the state park


Not trying to be a buster, but there is no way it was 51 degrees. Most depthfinders have a water temp adjustment on them. My new unit was almost 9 degrees off when checked with a portable thermometer. I'm not saying your unit didnt say 50, but if it did you need to adjust it. Check out the link to erie temps http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/raw/fz/fzus51.kcle.nsh.cle.txt


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Paul Mac said:


> Not trying to be a buster, but there is no way it was 51 degrees. Most depthfinders have a water temp adjustment on them. My new unit was almost 9 degrees off when checked with a portable thermometer. I'm not saying your unit didnt say 50, but if it did you need to adjust it. Check out the link to erie temps http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/raw/fz/fzus51.kcle.nsh.cle.txt





Had 47 degree water temps yesterday in the Michigan waters of Erie on both of my units . Here is a link that shows plenty of water in the 40s

Dwayne


http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=e&ext=swt&type=N&hr=15


----------



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

Finder was readin what finder was reading. It could be off. The fish were there whatever the water temp was lol. I hear they're bitin in catawba!


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

WalleyeWiz said:


> Had 47 degree water temps yesterday in the Michigan waters of Erie on both of my units . Here is a link that shows plenty of water in the 40s
> 
> Dwayne
> 
> ...


Wiz, the Detroit River pumping tons of fresh rain water into Erie doesn't count as lots of lake in the 40s. 42-44 is still a LONG way from 51. The reefs and Catawba that eveyone is talking about are 40 at best. I was all over that area Tuesday and never got above 39. Again, not trying to wake the monster, but guys on here asking questions will run on 1 sensational report. You tell them the water is 50 degrees and the bass fisherman will loose their minds!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Surface temp is only surface temp lake temp is always colder


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

The Maumee river is just at 50 degrees now... that's with lots of warm rain too, gonna take a while to get the lake that warm.


----------



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

If you know where to fish you can find those temps in the bay. Were fishing shallow water. Shallower than a lot of places on the river. A big producing spot almost every year is a spot right off the beach in 7 fow. I'm not sure why one would think 50 degree temps are so far fetched right now. The fish are there and of you're waiting for the water to warm up more power to ya.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Paul Mac said:


> Wiz, the Detroit River pumping tons of fresh rain water into Erie doesn't count as lots of lake in the 40s. 42-44 is still a LONG way from 51. The reefs and Catawba that eveyone is talking about are 40 at best. I was all over that area Tuesday and never got above 39. Again, not trying to wake the monster, but guys on here asking questions will run on 1 sensational report. You tell them the water is 50 degrees and the bass fisherman will loose their minds!


Paul Mac , what some do not understand is that when the rivers start pumping the dirty water or a big blow dirtys it up.A couple days of Sunny weather can warm the water up several degrees in short order. Last April , I fished 3 days in a row jigging off of Crane Creek in the mud. The first day the surface temp was only 41. The third day the same water was 52. Yep 11 degrees rise in that time. 

Same deal in Maumee bay at the end of April. Did the water stay that warm when it cleared , no. Point is ,it does happen every year in different areas. 


Dwayne


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

jigging is a drifting style. ice fishing is done when anchored. your bait is jigged in one spot, not ripping across the bottom


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

FishTooth said:


> 51. Out in front of the state park


Fish Tooth, when you say State Park are you referring to Maumee or something else. I am from across the pond , but like the jig bite rather than trolling. Thanks in advance for the clarification.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Anyone out jigin today thinking about goin Monday


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

puregreen said:


> Anyone out jigin today thinking about goin Monday



Don't think many will be braving these NE winds today or tomorrow. 

Dwayne


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

WalleyeWiz said:


> Don't think many will be braving these NE winds today or tomorrow.
> 
> Dwayne


I figured this much but ya never know that's y I asked. Thx


----------

